# Ich suche DICH! zum werben :) Horde/Eredar



## Crouta (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leutz.

 

Ich spiele WoW seit wotlk release und habe jetzt neu auf Eredar angefangen und habe da jetzt 2 Stufe 100 Charaktere, reicht mir aber nicht.

Auf jedenfall will ich mir einen Rogue und einen Hunter hochspielen und hab einfach nicht die Nerven den alten Content das 10000x mal zu sehen .

 

*Onlinezeiten*: Ich arbeite Schichtweise, sollte aber kein Problem sein, da wir 90 Tage zum leveln haben. Diese Woche kann ich zB von 13-22 Uhr zocken. Am Wochenende  werde ich nur spät in der Nacht online sein.

 

*Was biete ich euch? *: Ich werde für einen eurer Charaktere mit denen ihr levelt das epische fliegen und 4 Hexenzwirntaschen  besorgen! Das kriegt ihr bei level 70 direkt.

 

*Was erwarte ich? : *Dass ihr mindestens 2 Charaktere mit mir auf level 90 haut ! Den ersten zügig damit ihr auch einen "Main" auf dem Server habt und bei der Geschwindigkeit der Twinks richte ich mich nach euch.

 

Danke für das durchlesen Falls ihr Angst habt, dass ich euch werbe und nichts machen werde, schenke ich euch einen WoW Key mit allen aktuellen Erweiterungen.

 

MFG Crouta


----------



## Alisha98 (5. Juli 2016)

Interesse!


----------

